# Lily 4 year old Blue/cream tortie mitted



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Lily is due to come into foster care on 13/5/09. Following a period of assessment and a health check she will be seeking a new home. More information to follow shortly. For more information on Lily click on the link here Ragdolls Seeking New Families if you think you maybe interested in Lily please fill in our on line form here UKRCC Adoption Form

Until January this year Lily lived in an outdoor pen and was used for breeding. She was then sold but she found the busy family home overwhelming and become stressed, which lead to problems with inappropriate toileting. Lily is a gentle, affectionate Ragdoll, but she is easily frightened by sounds unfamiliar to her. She is happy to be picked up, handled and groomed and in the right home will make a lovely Ragdoll companion. Once she has been health checked, vaccinated and her litter tray habits assessed, we shall be seeking a quiet, calm, child free ( and no chance of any)and pet free home, where she will be given the love and care she needs. She will need time to adapt to life in a home and all the noises that this brings. She will need an indoor home and must not be allowed to free roam.


----------



## moondancer (Oct 21, 2009)

Message deleted


----------



## moondancer (Oct 21, 2009)

Any luck re homing her yet?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

no we haven't


----------



## moondancer (Oct 21, 2009)

She is very beautiful. Do you think it is because of her toilet habits? Have they improved? I would loved to have seen her, but Im in East Sussex!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

could possibly be that reason why people aren't that interested but it could just be that not as many people are adopting rescue animals at the moment.


----------

